# New Desktop Computer Advice Needed



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Wanting to buy a new desktop computer in the next month or so. Would like to spend as little as possible. Budget of $300-$500. Using computer to use internet, and other basic tasks. Don't need any bells and whistles. Would like computer to last hopefully at least 5 years or more.
Any brands to avoid? 
What specs would you suggest?
Which version of Windows? If I can find a computer with a version of Windows 7 which version is best?
Which websites offer the best deals to buy computers?
Would you suggest avoiding refurbished or would that be a good option? 
Thanks for the help. ﻿


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Dell Inspiron Small Desktop 3000 Series start at $249.99.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if your budget is 
$300-$500
without a monitor - then i would get the i3 on the same link as *SpywareDr*


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I was looking at that Dell as an option. 
Do you think this computer would be a good buy?
HP 110 Desktop PC, 110-023wb - Walmart.com


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i use PassMark - CPU Benchmarks - List of Benchmarked CPUs as a rough guide for CPU performance

The first figure is a Benchmark (higher better) and the 2nd an overall rating (lower better)
Intel Core i3-4150 @ 3.50GHz>> Compare 5057	262
Intel Pentium G2020T @ 2.50GHz>> Compare	2542	637

so just on the CPU i would go for an i3 as you have the budget 

for the usage you suggest the 8GB ram will not get used , you will be lucky to use all the 4GB


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

ryrhino said:


> I was looking at that Dell as an option.
> Do you think this computer would be a good buy?
> HP 110 Desktop PC, 110-023wb - Walmart.com


with as long as you want the computer to last, I am not sure a refurbished one would be the best solution. they are usually older computers and no telling why they were refurbished.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ryrhino said:


> I was looking at that Dell as an option.
> Do you think this computer would be a good buy?
> HP 110 Desktop PC, 110-023wb - Walmart.com


Personally, I would advise against anything with HP on it.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Which of these computers would be a better option?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-inspiron-desktop-4gb-memory-1tb-hard-drive/5859014.p?id=1219165153058&skuId=5859014&st=pcmcat143400050013_categoryid$abcat0501000&cp=1&lp=2

OR

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-desktop-amd-a4-series-4gb-memory-500gb-hard-drive/3418029.p?id=1219091217645&skuId=3418029&st=pcmcat143400050013_categoryid$abcat0501000&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Personally, I would advise against anything with HP on it.


'

While HP isn't always the best, the HP professional line is extremely good.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

ryrhino said:


> Which of these computers would be a better option?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-inspiron-desktop-4gb-memory-1tb-hard-drive/5859014.p?id=1219165153058&skuId=5859014&st=pcmcat143400050013_categoryid$abcat0501000&cp=1&lp=2
> 
> ...


Personally I think the AMD A4 is a little underpowered, and the Pentium in the Dell system should perform better.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

cant tell what CPUs are used there - so not able to help on that one 
post #5 suggests a dell i3 at £399 and will be better than the HP

looking here
Amazon.com : Dell Inspiron i3847-2310BK Desktop : Computers & Accessories
its a Intel Pentium G3240 amnd so not as good as the i3
Intel Pentium G3240 @ 3.10GHz>> Compare	3478	454

so between the two as posted above


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Should this one be considered? If I decide to buy this one should I buy the warranty? Should it be the 3 or 4 year?

Amazon.com : HP 110-216 Desktop : Computers & Accessories

Thanks for all the help so far. I appricate it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Obsessed with shiny eh? :wink:

When it comes to Desktop computers, I'm with *Tyree* and shy away from HP. I'm also _not_ a fan of AMD, Intel only here.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Obsessed with shiny eh? :wink:
> 
> When it comes to Desktop computers, I'm with *Tyree* and shy away from HP. I'm also _not_ a fan of AMD, Intel only here.


me too but then again I am against any OEM system for home use because they are all over priced pieces of rubbish. If its a work pc then I would go dell all the way.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

ryrhino said:


> Should this one be considered? If I decide to buy this one should I buy the warranty? Should it be the 3 or 4 year?
> 
> Amazon.com : HP 110-216 Desktop : Computers & Accessories
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far. I appricate it.


Looks like it is a good budget computer. Was just reading several reviews about it from a google search and mostly found positive results. 

As far as it being an HP, imo, there is nothing wrong with HP. I have had five of them over the years and all but one lasted until I upgraded. I messed that one up - not hp's fault. 

there are good and bad computers in every brand. If I were to go by experience with bad brands it would be dell. at work a few years ago we purchased 100's of dells, a good portion of them had to be replaced because of bad motherboards. But I still purchased a Dell AIO a month ago. Past quality error IMO, does not mean a thing.

One other thing, for your usage, it makes absolutely no difference whether you get intel or amd.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> me too but then again I am against any OEM system for home use because they are all over priced pieces of rubbish. If its a work pc then I would go dell all the way.


hate to tell you this but Dell is also an OEM system:whistling::grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sobeit said:


> hate to tell you this but Dell is also an OEM system:whistling::grin:


yes I know I meant dell is the only oem I would go for but only if it was for work use, if not I would build my own.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The way I see it, buying a low end computer and expecting it to last 5 years is sort of like making the same mistake over and over again expecting different results each time. I would not be recommending a $290 computer as anything but "disposable" and whatever you get out of it, most likely you get what you pay for.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> The way I see it, buying a low end computer and expecting it to last 5 years is sort of like making the same mistake over and over again expecting different results each time. I would not be recommending a $290 computer as anything but "disposable" and whatever you get out of it, most likely you get what you pay for.


It really depends. Looks like everyone is confusing their needs with the needs of the original poster. 

My usage is very similar to the original poster. I used to buy high end computers all the time. spend 1500k+ and only keep them for a couple of years. Then I figured out all I needed was a low end computer and if it goes bad after a couple of years and have to be replaced, I am still ahead of the game and it will last just as long. I have three 298 dollar emachines from Walmart going on three years now. Still does everything I need. One is still my main computer. Two of them is hooked up to a tv for streaming since I cut the cable. I recently purchased a Dell AIO because I needed a regular desktop with dual monitors. 

I am still ahead...There is absolutely nothing wrong with low end computers if it fits your needs!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

sobeit said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with low end computers if it fits your needs!!


*+1*


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> The way I see it, buying a low end computer and expecting it to last 5 years is sort of like making the same mistake over and over again expecting different results each time. I would not be recommending a $290 computer as anything but "disposable" and whatever you get out of it, most likely you get what you pay for.


 
What exactly do you define as a low end computer?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

ChronoGeek said:


> What exactly do you define as a low end computer?


The Inspiron Small Desktop 3000 Series is one.


> Intel® Celeron® Dual Core J1800 Processor (1M Cache, up to 2.58 GHz)
> 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3L 1600MHz Memory (2 DIMM Slots)
> 500GB SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive with Native Command Queuing
> Tray load DVD Drive (Reads and Writes to DVD/CD)
> ...


--edit-- 

Subtract $110 for the Windows 8.1 and that means you're getting thise new Dell computer, keyboard, mouse and warranty for a mere $139.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

One thing I have been doing over the years is fixing many PC's that you might consider low end for those that don't have a PC. They are not throwaways. Many of them can be fixed and given or sold and they work as long as you know what you are doing when you get them ready.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Basically any OEM PC is "low end". That's what keeps repair shops in business. :smile:
OEM is a viable alternative for low cost if it fits the user's budget/needs and they don't expect it to last more than a couple of years without issue.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

For goodness sake a brand name is not necessarily "low end" while I agree many components may be just that, and opinions should be just that opinion and hardly fact. The top models of Dell and HP are perfectly fine quality pcs but they are not inexpensive either. Everything made has its use.

Those slimline models from Dell and HP and whoever are mostly low end and have proprietary low quality components that make repair way more expensive than original purchase that cost the unsuspecting buyer a lot in the long run such as proprietary psus, video cards and the like and somewhat limit the ability to improve the builds as well but for an average user who reads email and searches for things now and then, they will suffice again depending on how they are used.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OEM systems are built for the masses, if that's what your requirements are then it's all you need. It's all about managing expectations and price like every manufacturer out there HP has good systems and a couple clunkers every so often. They like Dell sell so many that even if you only work on 5% that's still a lot of PC's.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We all have our personal preferences, but with the state of hardware these days, I don't see any that I would call "junk" . . I would not be at all surprised if the entry level pc's offered by the major OEM's could be expected to last years without hardware issues.

They might not be the easiest to upgrade, but the majority of regular users are not interested in doing that anyway . . They just want something that works and does not cost a lot.

I prefer Dells, but the hardware is pretty much the same on all entry level desktops these days. I don't think the OP could do wrong with any of the entry level PC's available


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Agree with Old Rich.
Entry level PC's now are a lot better than they were 5 years ago, back then they would have been classed as mid range or highly spec'ed.
Even onboard graphics has improved greatly and is better capable of gaming on entry level games.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Which of these computer is a better buy? Which one is faster?

Dell Optiplex Desktop Computer PC Dual 3 4 GHz 500GB 4GB Windows 7 | eBay

OR

HP 6005 Desktop PC, Black - Walmart.com

I currently have hp with amd processor and have never had to repair it or replace any hardware or parts.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If you're just looking for anything that'll run Windows 7, Newegg usually has cheaper refurbs:Newegg.com - PCs & Laptops, Desktop PCs, All Desktop PCs, Refurbished​


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I am considering refurbished because of cost and because of Windows 7.

Which of the computers on this page should I consider? Seems some have older outdated processors that may not last very long? 

Newegg.com - PCs & Laptops, Desktop PCs, All Desktop PCs, Refurbished, Windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The only one I would consider is the HP with the i3 Intel chip, but for the price the limited warranty(90 days on refurb units) would make me look in another direction.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, the brand new Dell Inspiron Small Desktop 3000 Series with an i3 and 1 year warranty for $399 is probably a better deal.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am with Wrench on this one for the best value. I also would stay away from the Dell and HP desktops and the slim lines as there are some proprietary parts that make those really pricey to keep up.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Mom is paying for computer. She said to find a new computer not a refurbished. Am trying to find least expensive computer that will be the best one. Do you know of any that are cheaper that are better or just as good as the ones listed? I am not oppsed to Intel but I have never had issues with AMD processors. Does the processor make to much difference?
Which of these do you think would be best?

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Is this one just as good or better than the ones I last listed?

Lenovo H530 57327459 Desktop PC Pentium G3240 (3.1GHz) 4GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 64-bit - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Nice choice I like Lenovo a lot but that is only my personal opinion. Lenovo is the Chinese company that bought IBM computer divisions and I think they have done a great job of maintaining and even improving their standards and today they are the number one producer of computers.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Any advantage to these vs. the ones from newegg?

Dell Desktop Computers : Computers - Walmart.com

I used a lenovo computer at a previous job I had. Seemed like a good machine. 

Rich M or anyone else which lenovo of the ones listed would you suggest I buy if that is what I decide?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Of the Lenovos I would rather see you with the Amd cpu and 6 Gb ram...the Dell's are personal and I don't think they stand up against a Lenovo. Just my opinion.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like the i3 4150 in the Dell at Walmart is better than the Pentium G3240 in the Lenovo at Newegg.CPU World > Intel Core i3-4150 vs Pentium G3240


> One of the distinctive features of the Intel Core i3-4150 is Hyper-Threading technology. This feature doubles the number of threads that the microprocessor can execute simultaneously.
> Operating frequency of the Intel i3-4150 is higher than the frequency of the G3240, as a result the Intel i3-4150 can run most programs faster.
> The CPU has AES extension to the instruction set, used to accelerate AES encryption and decryption. The technology is useful if you need to protect your disk or network data.
> The Core i3-4150 includes AVX, AVX2, F16C and FMA3 instructions, that were introduced in the recent past. Although these extensions are not extensively supported by applications yet, their support should improve in future apps.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the information about the processors. Do you think that the Dell would last longer without needing repairs since it has a new kind of processor?

Also how do I find out if hp LaserJet 1012 printer is compatible with either 
Dell Inspiron 3000 Desktop Computer, Black, i3647-2308BK - Walmart.com
or
Lenovo H530 57327459 Desktop PC Pentium G3240 (3.1GHz) 4GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 64-bit - Newegg.com

How many DVDs or what size flash drive will be needed to make bootable disk? 
What other backups do I need to do that require a DVD or flash drive?
I know I need and am planning on doing a system image with external hard drive.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Processors do not wear out so age is not an issue. Printers work with operating systems, so the only thing to check is if the printer has drivers for your operating system.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

ryrhino said:


> Thanks for the information about the processors.


You're welcome.




ryrhino said:


> Do you think that the Dell would last longer without needing repairs since it has a new kind of processor?


All of the Dell's I've owned and cared for have all worked well. The couple times there was a problem, Dell took care of it.

As an example of working well, I purchased and setup a Dell Inspiron for the lady next door in early 2008. It came with XP but was upgraded to 7 a couple of years ago. When I did the upgrade, I also installed a larger hard drive and changed power supply simply because there was some occasional fan bearing noise. And it's still running great ... at 7+ years old.



ryrhino said:


> Also how do I find out if hp LaserJet 1012 printer is compatible with either
> Dell Inspiron 3000 Desktop Computer, Black, i3647-2308BK - Walmart.com
> or
> Lenovo H530 57327459 Desktop PC Pentium G3240 (3.1GHz) 4GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 64-bit - Newegg.com


HP doesn't even show drivers for Windows 7, much less Windows 8.x. That doesn't necessarily mean it won't however. The only way to tell would be to hook it up, cross your fingers and hope Windows 8.1 had a driver built-in.




ryrhino said:


> How many DVDs or what size flash drive will be needed to make bootable disk?


1 DVD or a 4GB flash drive should be all you need.




ryrhino said:


> What other backups do I need to do that require a DVD or flash drive? I know I need and am planning on doing a system image with external hard drive.


There are no backups that "require" a DVD or flash drive. If you back up to the "Cloud", you don't even really need an external hard drive. :wink:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> How many DVDs or what size flash drive will be needed to make bootable disk?


 to make a recovery flashdrive 
HP recommend that you use a 32GB flash drive and to NOT use a SANDISK

other computers have worked with 16GB drives - but as the cost between the two is minor , i now always use 32GB 

For the recovery DVDs - i would suggest you have at least 6 available 
different manufacturers seem to need different numbers 

HP usually needs 4 
Dell last couple have used 3
Fujitsu has used 4 

with HP you can only make the recovery DVDs once - so hence the spares incase you have any dud dvds 

Any data you want to backup - I would have at least two copies and often recommend having a 3rd copy kept offsite (which could be the cloud) 
just depends on how important the data is to you 
backup to 1 device and that device can fail or be corrupt - so its usually safer to use two devices 
Keep them in the home and it catches fire - then despite, having a backup routine , they are still lost - hence the suggestion for keeping off site or using the cloud 
Belt and braces , but if the data is that important , then its worth doing


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If drivers aren't available for the OS, the hardware probably won't work and if it does it is unlikely to have all of it's available functions.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

If I decide to buy this computer:
Lenovo H530 57327459 Desktop PC Pentium G3240 (3.1GHz) 4GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 64-bit - Newegg.com

do I need to be concered about the 180W power supply? Don't most computers have a higher number power supply? What is the power supply what does it do? Would I be able to run that computer for several hours at a time?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The power supply is designed to run everything currently in the computer 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. If you decide to add anything to the computer that would require more power, such as maybe another hard drive, a DVD burner or video card, you would probably need to upgrade the power supply.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I fixed your link for you so others can see it and yes it's a good buy and a quality pc but I would replace the psu immediately as that is poor quality and way too low for this unit I'm afraid. You can pick up a quality Seasonic 350 which is fine for that un less you add a video card:
SeaSonic SS-350SFE 350W SFX12V V3.1 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Replacing the power supply will void the warranty.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Does this computer Lenovo H515 57323777 Desktop PC A6-Series APU A6-5200 (2.00GHz) 6GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 - Newegg.com have better specs and would not need a different power supply or any other parts? I noticed it has a 2.0 GHz processor is that big/fast enough for everyday basic daily computer usage such as internet surfing? 
It would be nice to be able to find a good machine for $400 or less if possible that would not need any replacement parts. 
I am considering all the options that have been suggested.
Thanks for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

SpywareDr said:


> Replacing the power supply will void the warranty.


Don't want to void the warranty


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't see where this one mentions the psu does anyone else?


ryrhino said:


> Does this computer Lenovo H515 57323777 Desktop PC A6-Series APU A6-5200 (2.00GHz) 6GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 - Newegg.com have better specs and would not need a different power supply or any other parts? I noticed it has a 2.0 GHz processor is that big/fast enough for everyday basic daily computer usage such as internet surfing?
> It would be nice to be able to find a good machine for $400 or less if possible that would not need any replacement parts.
> I am considering all the options that have been suggested.
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I did a search to try to find the psu for the H515 but couldn't find it listed. 
Seems that the H530 has better specs even though it has 180w psu?
Any other suggestions of $400 or under computers with good specs?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Doesn't have one as such. Uses an external power adapter much like what you would have with a notebook. Plugs direct to motherboard.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> I don't see where this one mentions the psu does anyone else?


I found an owners revue on Amazon that said the PSU was integrated on the motherbard, finding that hard to believe, I looked them up and came across a picture of one for sale on eBay that shows the PSU space blanked off at the rear of the case.
Lenovo IdeaCentre H515 57323777 Desktop Computer AMD A6 5200 2 0GHz 6GB DDR3 1TB | eBay


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

From this article Lenovo H530s Slim Desktop Review
Lenovo does feature a PCI-Express x16 graphics card slot in the system. The only downside here is that the slim case design means that there is more limited space and the 280 watt power supply will not support cards that require external power.
The above article is about H530s not H515.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Newegg.com > Desktop PCs > Intel Core i3 > sorted by price (ascending)

Dell.com > Inspiron Small Desktop Series > Intel Core i3

Amazon.com > Desktop PCs > Intel Core i3 > sorted by price (ascending)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Panther063 said:


> I found an owners revue on Amazon that said the PSU was integrated on the motherbard, finding that hard to believe, I looked them up and came across a picture of one for sale on eBay that shows the PSU space blanked off at the rear of the case.
> Lenovo IdeaCentre H515 57323777 Desktop Computer AMD A6 5200 2 0GHz 6GB DDR3 1TB | eBay


Once that was said I looked it up and noticed that also. I am not sure myself how to judge the power needs with that kind of psu. I have one here in shop from HP that puzzles me also. It has a pci-x slot but I don't see how it can run much of anything excpet a very low powered card and I would nto want to own that as there is little room to upgrade.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Laptop style power brick perhaps?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Exactly:

Lenovo H515 (57319061) Desktop PC A6-Series APU A6-5200 (2.00GHz) 6GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8 64-bit


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't think I will get a Lenovo H515.

Doc thanks for links. 

Appears if I want to get a decent computer may have to spend from $400-$450 range. What is the similar processor to the Intel i3 that AMD makes? Not opposed to intel just curious.
What does the 5000 mean in A6-5000 if anything? Or the 4150 in intel i3 4150.
Personally never had a problem with computer with AMD processor.
What is it that makes intel and amd different?

Other than price what is the difference between 
DELL i3647-2309BK Desktop PC Intel Core i3 4150 (3.5GHz) 4GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 64-Bit - Newegg.com and 
Lenovo H530s 57327465 Desktop PC Intel Core i3 4150 (3.5GHz) 4GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 64-bit - Newegg.com

What makes the Lenovo cost more?

Thanks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

ryrhino said:


> Doc thanks for links.


You're welcome.





ryrhino said:


> What is the similar processor to the Intel i3 that AMD makes? Not opposed to intel just curious.


CPUbenchmark.net > Passmark - CPU Mark


> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T = 5,065
> Intel Core i3-4150 = 5,038
> AMD Phenom II X6 1045T = 4,925





ryrhino said:


> What does the 5000 mean in A6-5000 if anything? Or the 4150 in intel i3 4150.


It's just a model number.





ryrhino said:


> Personally never had a problem with computer with AMD processor. What is it that makes intel and amd different?


Two different companies, two different products. 

The old and tired "Intel versus AMD" wars are much the same as say "Chevy versus Ford", "Samsung versus Apple", "Blonde or Brunette" and maybe "My Daddy can whup your Daddy!" :wink:





ryrhino said:


> Other than price what is the difference between DELL i3647-2309BK Desktop PC Intel Core i3 4150 (3.5GHz) 4GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 64-Bit - Newegg.com and Lenovo H530s 57327465 Desktop PC Intel Core i3 4150 (3.5GHz) 4GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 64-bit - Newegg.com


Here's a Newegg side-by-side comparision page of the DELL i3647-2309BK and Lenovo H530s 57327465





ryrhino said:


> What makes the Lenovo cost more?


Supply and demand? Or, because Lenovo thinks you'll be willing to part with an extra $30 for the Lenovo brand? 

I'd probably grab the Dell simply because: 1) it's $30 cheaper, 2) it has Bluetooth, and 3) it has an 8-in-1 media card reader versus Lenovo's 7-in-1. <-shrug-> :smile:


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

To be honest I would check out other pc's, even if you get a pre-made pc like that one with a normal power supply go a head and replace the psu in it with a quality one. Even when you are starting out you may want to add stuff later on. If you just want to get on line and check e-mails and maybe watch a few videos then I would suggest a net book. For games and other stuff I wouldn't pick that pc even if you decide later on to make upgrades.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> Supply and demand? Or, because Lenovo thinks you'll be willing to part with an extra $30 for the Lenovo brand?
> 
> I'd probably grab the Dell simply because: 1) it's $30 cheaper, 2) it has Bluetooth, and 3) it has an 8-in-1 media card reader versus Lenovo's 7-in-1. <-shrug->


With no hesitation whatsoever I would take the Lenovo. The brand speaks for itself as that much better IMHO.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I do not know what the benchmark measurements mean. Would someone please give me a condensed easy to understand explanation please.

I do need a computer that I would be able to connect to the internet with ethernet. The comparison of the Lenovo and Dell does not show an ethernet option with the Dell?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

For some reason they missed that in the description. Walmart has it for $398 and this is in their description:


> 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet, 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN
> Connect to a broadband modem with wired Ethernet or wirelessly connect to a WiFi signal or hotspot with the 802.11b/g/n connection built into your PC


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Benchmarks are the standards used to compare.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

When I get the new computer whichever one I decide to make the rescue media are the kind of DVDs I want DVD-R or DVD-RW? Does it make a difference which brand of DVD or if it is a DVD-R or a DVD-RW?
If I want to do rescue media to a flash drive I should get a 32 GB flash drive is that correct?
If I decide to get a computer with Windows 7 is it free to upgrade to Windows 8?

Thanks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No no free upgrade unless the manufacture promised that and that usually is only done before the release of a new version of Windows. If it is labeled a Windows 7 downgrade then normally you would get disks to upgrade to Windows 8. 8.1 upgrade is then dome through the App store free.
I wouldn't do a backup on a flash drive as they are just too unstable but you would most likely need at least a 32 bit drive if you do.
RW are expensive because they are erasable whereas "r"'s are not. Usually you would need 7-7 dvd-r disks to do one of those but again it depends how much you are going to put on the pc.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

ryrhino said:


> *When I get the new computer whichever one I decide* to make the rescue media are the kind of DVDs I want DVD-R or DVD-RW? Does it make a difference which brand of DVD or if it is a DVD-R or a DVD-RW?
> If I want to do rescue media to a flash drive I should get a 32 GB flash drive is that correct?
> If I decide to get a computer with Windows 7 is it free to upgrade to Windows 8?
> 
> Thanks.


 
When you get the new computer please post it in the picture gallery or the build thread or right here.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

ryrhino said:


> When I get the new computer whichever one I decide to make the rescue media are the kind of DVDs I want DVD-R or DVD-RW?


DVD-R




ryrhino said:


> Does it make a difference which brand of DVD ...


I usually use Taiyo Yuden (not the "Value line") but, any of these are also fine. 




ryrhino said:


> If I want to do rescue media to a flash drive ...


As Rich already mentioned, flash drives are _*not*_ dependable enough. 




ryrhino said:


> If I decide to get a computer with Windows 7 is it free to upgrade to Windows 8?


No, it would be $95 or so.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

ryrhino said:


> If I decide to get a computer with Windows 7 is it free to upgrade to Windows 8?
> Thanks.


I'm not sure why someone would want to downgrade to Windows 8 :huh:
Windows 7 is much better.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Classic shell or start 8 help make it more like win 7, I have it never installed it as I hate the tiles, and finding simple things like device manager,recovery and the bios are not as straight forward as they were but that is a personal thing.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The Windows 8 interface is designed more for consuming content, rather than creating it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> The Windows 8 interface is designed more for consuming content, rather than creating it.


To further dull the senses of the masses.....but that is another story.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sadly ugly is ugly, let's hope the new iteration follows the path they have followed previously.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am with you Joe on this one!


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

When Windows XP support ended people needed to upgrade their computers or Windows versions. Anyone know if or when this will happen to Windows 7? Don't want a pc with Windows 7 and then need to replace it in a few years because of Windows 7.

What are the good and bad about the following computers? 
Lenovo H535 57324741 Desktop Computer With AMD A8 5500 Processor by Office Depot

HP Pavilion 500 c60 Desktop Computer With AMD A6 Quad Core Accelerated Processor by Office Depot


HP Pavilion 500-281 Desktop PC | Make More Happen at Staples®

Dell Inspiron I660-3049BK Desktop PC | Make More Happen at Staples®


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

ryrhino said:


> When Windows XP support ended people needed to upgrade their computers or Windows versions. Anyone know if or when this will happen to Windows 7? Don't want a pc with Windows 7 and then need to replace it in a few years because of Windows 7.


Technically nobody needed to upgrade, only the support and updates finished.
Windows 7 support will end next year, except for the Professional version which has an extra 12 months on top of that.
The OS will still function as it did previously.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I do not know what the benchmark measurements mean. Would someone please give me a condensed easy to understand explanation please.


 see post #5


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Though mainstream support ends soon, Windows 7 will still receive security and maintenance updates until 2010. By that time the computer itself will be getting "long in the tooth" and you will probably be looking for a new one. OEMs can still sell computers with Windows Home Premium until this fall but most new systems are going to be sold with Windows 8.1.

One thing you should be aware of if the computer is sold only with the basic basic version of Windows 8.x is that it no longer comes with a media player, which is only added with the $100 Pro Pack. However, you can use third-party apps to allow you to play DVDs on your system.

If your computer comes with only Windows 8 you should upgrade to 8.1 as soon as possible. Not only is the 8.1 upgrade free, it adds back some of the features of Windows 7 that MS removed in Windows 8. The $5 app Start8 will make Windows 8.1 look and feel even more like Windows 7 and is highly recommended.

As for the computer itself, you need to realize that none of the systems you linked are going to be anything near what one would term a "gaming computer." None of them have a dedicated video card and you would have to upgrade the power supply to install one. However, they would be adequate for office apps, browsing the web, watching videos and playing some less-graphics-intensive games. I'd probably go with the Lenovo if I had to choose among them as the brand is good and the Radeon graphics are a bit better than the Intel graphics, plus it comes with Windows 8.1 rather than Windows 7.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Extended support for Windows 7 continues until January 14, 2020*. 
(Which is 5 years, 5 months, 2 weeks and 5 days from now).

Microsoft.com > Windows lifecycle fact sheet​


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, "2010" was a typo, which probably could be ascertained by taking it in context.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> none of the systems you linked are going to be anything near what one would term a "gaming computer."


Going by the original statement of requirements, OP is looking for a basic internet box. Unless that has changed, gaming was never mentioned.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

MPR said:


> Yes, "2010" was a typo, which probably could be ascertained by taking it in context.


True, and the fact that 2010 was four years ago. :wink:

However, I hadn't actually seen your response until after I had posted mine. 

What prompted my response was the statement "Windows 7 support will end next year".  

Windows 7 "Mainstream" support does end next year, but "Extended" support continues until 2020.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

End of extended support is January 14 2020. Mainstream support for Windows 7 is 2015 but that only means calls to Microsoft. Windows Updates ends in 2020.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Correct.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

From those 4 I would pick the lenovo also


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

To make sure I am understanding correctly it is alright to buy a computer with Windows 7 since updates are going to happen until 2020? Is this correct?

Also I found this article HOWTO: Make a System Repair Disk, NOW!
are the items suggested in this article what some call rescue media?

Would you choose AVG or Kaspersky Labs Rescue Disc or does that matter much?

How many disks do you think will be required to do those suggestions? Would you suggest I do all the items suggested in the article?

Once you have created either type of disc, you can insert it in your computer's CD drive and restart the computer. Does that mean if computer does not boot? That sentence is in the second to last paragraph of the article.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Other than the processor is there much difference between these computers? Which one would you choose?

Lenovo H530s 57327465 Desktop PC Intel Core i3 4150 (3.50GHz) 4GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 64-bit - Newegg.com

Lenovo H535 57324741 Desktop Computer With AMD A8 5500 Processor by Office Depot


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

A system repair is NOT a system recovery set.

There will be an option to create recovery media on the W8 or W7 PC you buy

It may also be possible to create the recovery media onto a USB Flash drive - For a HP Machine you would need 32GB and do NOT use sandisk as HP as advised me there are compatibility issues. Other Makes may use 16GB - but as they are quite cheap , i tend to get 32GB anyway.
If you create the media onto DVD , then the number will vary from manufacturer, i did a HP PC this week and it required 5 disks , on W7 on a Dell purchased a couple of months ago - it required 3 DVDs

Yes support will be to 2020 Jan 14th
Windows lifecycle fact sheet - Windows Help 

You can still get PCs with W7 as i buy then for customers - But the spec of the PC tends to be a little higher or at least the price is 

Dell , Fujitsu and toshiba do w7 
in UK Novatech

You can also down grade a PC depending on the W8 version, professional I think - BUT make sure there are drivers available for all the hardware on the PC - the cheaper models may only have W8 drivers and so I usually do not downgrade


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Which files/folders do I need to transfer to new computer from old computer? Is a flash drive or external hard drive or cloud storage the easiest way to transfer the files? If I use a flash drive or external drive do I copy and paste the file or drag and drop or does that make a difference?

Thanks


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

What are the good and bad about the following computers? Which one would you choose?
Lenovo H535 57324741 Desktop Computer With AMD A8 5500 Processor by Office Depot

HP Pavilion 500 c60 Desktop Computer With AMD A6 Quad Core Accelerated Processor by Office Depot

Is processor speed 2.0 GHz too slow for the above pc?


HP Pavilion 500-281 Desktop PC | Make More Happen at Staples®

Dell Inspiron I660-3049BK Desktop PC | Make More Happen at Staples®

Dell Inspiron 3000 Desktop PC with Intel Core i3-4150 Processor, 4GB Memory, 1TB Hard Drive and Windows 8.1 (Monitor Not Included): Computers : Walmart.com


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

What you wish to transfer and how you back up files depends on what applications you use and what you want to keep. Simple word processing documents can just be placed in a folder and dragged to a flash drive. Some other apps' data with a more complex structure may need to be exported as a backup file for re-import later. Generally speaking, however, the simpler and more generic is usually the better route because the applications on your new system may not match exactly those on your old system. Unless I have the old computer still up and running I make two copies of anything I want to back up, one to a flash drive and one to a CD or DVD.

Also, though we like to help here we really don't have the time to delve into a half dozen OEM systems trying to determine what is better. Best you ascertain this for yourself. Use one of the TSF builds as a baseline but keep in mind that no $400 OEM system is going to be capable of anything more than basic office applications. That is, they will never be gaming, CAD or video editing machines. Most will not be capable of or worth upgrading either.

TSF builds near your price range:



> *$500 Intel Build: (actually $612 with an operating system)*
> 
> With it's Core i3 processor, our $500 Intel build is designed to handle everyday PC usage such as internet browsing, MS Office processing, and media playback.
> 
> ...


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Should I consider this pc? Trying to find best machine at the best price.

My current hp has lasted 7 years or more with no hardware issues or replacements. I hope to find new pc to last that long with no issues no matter what brand. I am not opposed to other brands of pcs.

HP Pavilion AMD A10 4.1GHz Desktop

I know some of you don't like certain brands of pcs and like intel processors more that amd.

Does quad core processors such as an AMD vs. dual core such as intel with hyperthreading processors make a difference? What is difference in simple terms?

Condition Factory Reconditioned does this mean the machine is just as good as a brand new machine?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This should help you Intel vs AMD: which processor is best? | News | TechRadar
Reconditioned should mean near as good as new but how long do they give on the warranty, I would want a full year.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

joeten said:


> This should help you Intel vs AMD: which processor is best? | News | TechRadar



Thanks for the link to the article. Correct me if I am wrong but the article is saying that intel and amd are not very different in performance for an average everyday user? Intel costs more and might not be worth the extra cost?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It all depends on what you need and which cpu model you choose, If your budget is smaller, then AMD is probably the better choice and will perform well enough for most things.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

ryrhino said:


> Intel costs more and might not be worth the extra cost?


Just like with most product comparisons, the answer you get will depend on whom you ask. In my opinion, Intel is worth any extra cost.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Does the processor since it is a quad core on this pc HP Pavilion 500 c60 Desktop Computer With AMD A6 Quad Core Accelerated Processor by Office Depot
is the 2 GHz processor speed too slow?
make it a better computer and buy than this pc
Lenovo H535 57324741 Desktop Computer With AMD A8 5500 Processor by Office Depot
or would there be much difference?


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

SpywareDr said:


> Just like with most product comparisons, the answer you get will depend on whom you ask. In my opinion, Intel is worth any extra cost.



What makes you like Intel better?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is like the Ford/Chevy debate there are no winners.

Intel in the high end CPU makes the fastest one on the market, AMD makes a good average CPU, I personally feel the Intel chipset support(motherboard) is better then the AMD chipset for intense use like rendering, photoshop, or gaming. For lighter uses like web, email, office apps, light gaming(flash games) the AMD A series APU video section offsets that and makes it the budget choice.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

ryrhino said:


> What makes you like Intel better?


Experience, preference ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Neither Intel or AMD are "better". Purchase the CPU that meets your requirements.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tyree is right and its personal.


----------

